# .600 Grips on .580 Core?



## Rothenfield

The old Ping clubs I just bought have a .580 core size. I'd like to buy some Ping branded replacement grips, but they are all .600 these days. I've read that you can put 60's on a 58 shaft if you use 2 layers of tape. But it sounds iffy to me. Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## Deeman3009

*Build-up*

If you use two layers of build-up tape, and one layer of double sided tape, that will give you .600 I have done it with several of my clubs, and it does work.


----------



## Indacup

Rothenfield said:


> The old Ping clubs I just bought have a .580 core size. I'd like to buy some Ping branded replacement grips, but they are all .600 these days. I've read that you can put 60's on a 58 shaft if you use 2 layers of tape. But it sounds iffy to me. Has anyone ever done this?


You SHOULD be able to get .580 Ping grips from Golfworks.

Or you can just buy aftermarket .580, not Ping, but velvet's or wraps.....otherwise, if you get the .600, use two layers of masking tape...double sided is not necessary.


----------



## Stretch

Hey Roth.
Are you talking the new ID8 grips?
I had 2 on my S3 & L and when I got a matching S I got an ID8 yellow and it went on pretty easily.
I did put 2 new Lamkins oversizeds on my red & black dot eye2 w's and they went on as easily as the ID8 did.
These were my first attempts at regripping and they went so easy I got 9 more and didn my ISI set.


----------

